# Aquarium- and Fish-safe Soils



## Aquatica (Jun 1, 2006)

Which commercial soils are safe for aquaria and fish? Which brand names and product types? I want to use a soil underlayer in my heavily planted tank that is both nutrient-rich, not acidic, and safe for my fish. Can someone please help me find the right soil? I'd really appreciate.

I'd also like to top the soil with Seachem's Fluorite gravel, or Eco-Complete gravel, but don't know if it's OK to do that with a soil underlayer. Can someone help me with that too?

Thank you.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

The easiest thing to do honestly is to dig up alittle soil from your yard.... somewhere that grass grows... thats what I always use.

Topping with Flourite or Eco has probably been done but its kind of reguarded as risky... if its your first soil tank you may want to use plain gravel.... youll get all the nutrients you need from the soil anyways... That being said, you CAN do it with unknown results.... I just replanted my 30gallon with soil/Onyx sand to see how it will do. I choose Onyx sand because my water tends to be alittle soft.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

I have Gardenplus topsoil from Lowes in a couple of tanks with no problems. I use plain gravel for the top layer as well.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I actually think fish are much safer with soils than without. 

What every hobbyist needs to do in setting up their tank with an unknown soil is to monitor the tank, plant growth, and watch the fish. If the fish stop eating or the plants don't grow, there are remedies. Even if you get a contaminated soil, you can still do water changes or add charcoal to the filter!

I'd like to see some company sell a product designed for aquariums without carbon dioxide injection. The Tropica product sounds promising. Until we get more information, I've heard several good reports about cactus potting soil and African Violet potting soil. Soils like these are designed for slow-growing plants and will have less fertilizers, and therefore, may help prevent algae and nitrite problems.


----------



## Aquatica (Jun 1, 2006)

Once again, thanks to all of you and to Ms Walstad  Will definitely use your advice in setting up my tank.


----------

